# What happened to Checkmate bows?



## ChickenGrower (Mar 22, 2016)

I've been out of the loop for awhile.Used to be a lot of them around. Now it's hard to find any reference of them. IMHO, they were a good value for the money.
I shot quite a lot of them 10-15 years ago.Still have two recurves. The Crusader longbow was one of my favorites.
Have they all dropped off the face of the earth or is everyone holding onto them.

CG


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

Changed hands, had some supply issues and now exist in a more local word-of-mouth sort of way.

Grant


----------



## ChickenGrower (Mar 22, 2016)

Grant,
I would like to get my hands on another Crusader.
Checkmate was making a good name for themselves.Too bad it didn't pan out.
Thanks
CG


----------



## savagelh (May 6, 2011)

They are around if you look. If you're a lefty I know where there's a ,51# crusader brand new . I just bought a 49# from the same store. Marc moriez owns the company now and is apparently very hard to get ahold of. I love my crusader.


----------



## Attack (Oct 25, 2011)

I have a few. Even a new 3 piece Stamp River take down long bow that I got in April. He may be a bit slow but if you need to get ahold of him I can help you out.



















Sent from my LG-D959 using Tapatalk


----------



## marcelxl (Dec 5, 2010)

Attack said:


> I have a few. Even a new 3 piece Stamp River take down long bow that I got in April. He may be a bit slow but if you need to get ahold of him I can help you out.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love that longbow, it shot real nice too. (nice that you and JT have His & Hers models!)

Had I not fallen in love with one of them Cari-bows I was considering one of these for a hunter


----------



## Attack (Oct 25, 2011)

marcelxl said:


> I love that longbow, it shot real nice too. (nice that you and JT have His & Hers models!)
> 
> Had I not fallen in love with one of them Cari-bows I was considering one of these for a hunter


I got the his model, right Marc? Lol

Sent from my LG-D959 using Tapatalk


----------



## marcelxl (Dec 5, 2010)

Attack said:


> I got the his model, right Marc? Lol
> 
> Sent from my LG-D959 using Tapatalk


Sure………JT's not on here, right?!


----------



## ceinwen (Mar 7, 2019)

I realize this is an old post, but I must say that Chekmate is alive and well. They never went anywhere and Marc is still building bows. Boorman Archery in New Westminster is a distributor of Chekmate bows.


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

Here’s a coincidence: I was just shooting at my club this evening and a friend brought a Chek Mate bow he bought from me about 10 years ago. This was a target bow from the mid ‘70s.


----------



## Scubajay (Nov 26, 2021)

I have this one I'm selling. Not sure what it's worth but I was told they are are to find.


----------

